# whats the area around villamartin /quesada/ torrevieja like



## johnnyvegas (Sep 19, 2010)

I would think its pretty built up, but are there pleasant areas of green amongst the buildings


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Not much "green" in southern Spain, more brown and parched!! But there is a fair amount of countryside, certainly inbetween those areas and I believe there is a golf course or two there. Yes you're right it is pretty built up tho and there are quite a few expats, British, Norwegian, German.....

Jo xxx


----------



## johnnyvegas (Sep 19, 2010)

you dont make it sound too pleasant lol.....I presume the golf courses are green anyway


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It all goes green after the autumn rains though! A lot of people only see Andalucia in the summer when it is brown and parched, but in winter and spring it is green and covered with flowers.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

I don't like that area really - not much variation. By the coast it's endless faceless developments all 'built by numbers'. Very flat too (good for salt lakes), I prefer mountains  And don't get me started on Santa Pola


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> It all goes green after the autumn rains though! A lot of people only see Andalucia in the summer when it is brown and parched, but in winter and spring it is green and covered with flowers.


The rains have started now, so I guess it will get a little greener eventually and by spring there will be flowers and greenery. But as I say, southern Spain isnt known for that kind of scenery. You need to go further north for that. The golf courses are green all year round tho!!

Jo xxx


----------

